# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Last van koude onderbenen

## ErikBr

Hallo,

Ik heb de laatste tijd als ik langere tijd stil zit snel last van koude onderbenen. Heel gek, want verder heb ik geen last van bv koude handen of voeten en heb ik het eigenlijk eerder snel warm dan koud en niet eerder dergelijke klachten gehad. Ik slik na een TIA al een paar jaar bloedverdunners (Ascal) en vroeg me af of het iemand bekend voorkwam en of het iets met de bloedsomloop te maken zou kunnen hebben. Ik ben een sportief type, niet roker, van 55 jaar. 

Alvast dank voor mogelijke tips,

Erik

----------


## Wendy

Hallo,

Ik herken het niet, maar ik denk inderdaad dat het met je bloedsomloop te maken heeft. Het kan ook zijn dat je bloedvaten vernauwd zijn bij je onderbenen, zodat er niet voldoende bloed naar toegevoerd kan worden. Daar denk ik aan omdat een kennis van mij altijd een koude duim had. Dat lag dus aan vernauwde bloedvaten. Zij is naar het ziekenhuis gegaan en ze kreeg er volgens mij iets voor om de vaten wijder te maken.

----------


## ErikBr

Hallo Wendy,

Bedankt voor de tip. Ik denk inderdaad dat ik zoiets zou moeten doen.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Erik

----------


## Hanneke Koeman

Hoi, 
Ik heb ook last van erg koude kuiten en kan er echt niet van slapen, ik ga wel naar de dokter toe, ik heb dikke wollen kousen aan en beenwarmers, echt raar maar ja niet slapen is ook niets.

Hanneke

----------


## rafaelo

hmm ook regel matig komt in eens op zetten voeten en handen soms zelf me heele lichaam. maar bij mij komt het denk ik door mijn pds

----------


## ikbeneric

als de zithouding niet goed is, kan men ook de bloeddoorstroming blokkeren en koude onderbenen krijgen.
het bovenbeen mag de rand van de stoel/bank niet raken, en dat komt veel voor bij mensen die geen lange benen hebben.
oplossing: voeten iets hoger plaatsen (voetenbankje ?), zodat het bovenbeen bijna
'zwevend' is
koude voeten in bed, soms helpt een wisselvoetenbad, afwisselend 1 minuut in zo koud mogelijk water en 1 minuut in zo warm mogelijk water (niet hoger dan de enkels), en dat minstens 5 keer herhalen en afsluiten na een koude dompeling (dan gaan de poriën dicht,
en de warmte binnen)
een slaapmuts geeft ook vaak goed resultaat.
hou het warm !

----------


## [email protected]

Ik heb ook verschrikkelijk last van koude voeten en onderben, als ik een tijdjestil zit.
Bij mij moeten de spataders van beide benen eruit, in september.
Ondertussen steunkosen dragen

----------

